

Using Mailgun’s API to create and configure domains for email forwarding - aeden
http://blog.mailgun.net/post/38233243456/how-ruby-based-dnsimple-uses-mailguns-api-to-create

======
twakefield
We still have to publish the full spec for the Domain API and we'll be making
some improvements based on feedback. But it's been in beta for about a year
with no major issues.

Feel free to send an email to support@ if you want more info on the specs.

